# yap here



## GABBA110360 (18/9/15)

isn't about time we got general discussion stuff into here?


----------



## shaunous (19/9/15)

yep


----------



## Bribie G (19/9/15)

Definitely. Case swap details could go here. Maybe AHB members and lurkers in the Northern Rivers we don't know about.

This used to happen a lot with BABBs. New guy that nobody had ever met would turn up at club meeting "yeah been brewing AG for 5 years with a HERMS".

I used to be the same until I found AHB.

There's a fair few out there.


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/15)

Anyone in the club considering buying another 9kg gas bottle, watch this space.
I currently use them with my gas room heater. However my new place is on Elgas tall cylinders so I'll run the Supaheat off a floor bayonet and will therefore have 3 surplus bottles, Swap N Go and tested etc, probably looking for $20 each.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/9/15)

Bribie G said:


> Anyone in the club considering buying another 9kg gas bottle, watch this space.
> I currently use them with my gas room heater. However my new place is on Elgas tall cylinders so I'll run the Supaheat off a floor bayonet and will therefore have 3 surplus bottles, Swap N Go and tested etc, probably looking for $20 each.
> 
> 
> ...


I will take a bottle


----------



## Bribie G (23/9/15)

Staying in G on Friday night 9th October at the motel opposite the Shoppingtown on the way through to K ... will sidle up to you at Roches "pst, wanna buy cheap bottle".
Will have them with me in the car as the removalists won't touch gas bottles or CO2 bottles either.


----------



## Brew Matt (24/9/15)

Just picked these up from Aldi so thought I would have a skite here.

The four bottles came in the box shown, and cost $19.95. It has become a bit of a tradition and I now get one of these every Octoberfest. I cant remember where I used to get these from before Aldi, but think they only used to cost $24 or so, so not a huge saving, but for Grafton, probably the only place where stock will be available.

The 5L keg was $29.95. Had two to chose from, and I think this was hopefully the better of the two. The other was the Munchenfest.

Now to get around to drinking them while they are fresh......


----------



## Weizguy (24/9/15)

I think the other keg as the Paulaner Munchner Hell. Paler and less bitter than a German pils.
I bought one at my local. Hope it's tasty. Packaging date was June 2015. 19.5 std drinks.


----------



## GABBA110360 (24/9/15)

interesting selection there Matt
I don't think I've ever tried a german beer might have to see about that lol


----------



## Bribie G (2/10/15)

Staying at Grafton next Friday night on the way up to Kyboggie to pick up keys for the new place on the Saturday morning.

Planning to hit Roches from about five onwards if anyone up for a pint or six.

:chug:


----------



## Brew Matt (12/10/15)

Will be putting a Keg King order in tomorrow. For any of the Grafton crew, should work out freight free for anything you may need as will have a Kegerator and some other boxes with free space.

PM or email me if interested.

http://kegking.com.au/


----------



## shaunous (13/10/15)

Brew Matt said:


> Will be putting a Keg King order in tomorrow. For any of the Grafton crew, should work out freight free for anything you may need as will have a Kegerator and some other boxes with free space.
> 
> PM or email me if interested.
> 
> http://kegking.com.au/


Im right this time round but Thanks for the offer Matt.


----------



## shaunous (13/10/15)

Bribie G said:


> Anyone in the club considering buying another 9kg gas bottle, watch this space.
> I currently use them with my gas room heater. However my new place is on Elgas tall cylinders so I'll run the Supaheat off a floor bayonet and will therefore have 3 surplus bottles, Swap N Go and tested etc, probably looking for $20 each.
> 
> 
> ...


Are these any good Bribie? Do they rip through the LPG?


----------



## Bribie G (14/10/15)

Yeah pretty hungry but far more cosy and efficient than a 2000w electric fire and about the same cost per hour.
Was costing about $6 a day but has the advantage that being unflued you get the benefit of every calorie in the bottle so I think that they chuck out about 3500 watts.
We rarely ran it on high except during that Antarctic blow a few weeks ago and we had a big living area in the unit. 
Picked ours up cheap on oo.com.au during a summer sale.


----------



## Mr B (14/10/15)

Are those gas bottles full or empty Bribie?

Edit: May have missed the boat....


----------

